# Advice please, South east France.



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi,
We have a 3 week holiday at the end of August and are travelling down to Marseillan Plage.

I want to build some flexibility into my plan and also visit some must see places whilst there and on our return to Calais.

My plan is to spend up to a week on a campsite at Marseillan Plage soaking up the rays and consuming a large amount of wine, then spend perhaps a 2-3 day visit to Collioure. (If the stay at the camp site does not meet out expectations we will depart for Collioure earlier, giving us more time.

Leaving Collioure we will do part of the Tarn Gorge spending the night at Mende then head for Bort les Orgues and spend the next night here. (Not a lot of driving between some of these stops to enable us to enjoy the local area.

Next stop is Oradour–Sur–Glane (overnight stop) and then on to Chateaudun (next to cathedral) for next overnight stop and finaly onto Fort Mahon Plage before catching ferry on 21st.

I estimate we will arrive at Fort Mahon Plage on or around the 16th/17th and we would like to stay a minimum of two nights here which means I have another 2 full days I can use.

I would welcome your advice on must see places during our trip that are on my route or very close to it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi Philip

Do you mean South-East France? Or South-West?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

mikebeaches said:


> Hi Philip
> 
> Do you mean South-East France? Or South-West?


That was what I was to ask?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

As mikebeaches has asked do you mean East or West, as some of the places you mention are very West indeed Collioure is almost Spain, add to that some of the plans will see you driving most of the day.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

An alternative to a site at Marseillan Plage is the very large Aire just behind the Tourist Office. We stayed with friends on a site using ACSI card but liked the look of the Aire.

The Aire looked pretty secure with a barrier and payment machine. I think it was cheaper for 2 or more nights.

Gary.


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

At Oradour-S-G the original village is the obvious, and rather chilling, must-see. Its an easy walk from the aire. We've visited twice, in August it tends to be very busy, it was almost deserted in March and much more atmospheric.
It was very cold when we last visited (in March) - so cold our thermostatic water valve opened. However it was still busy so I suggest an early arrival in the summer may be necessary.


----------



## CaptainBiggles (Jul 29, 2012)

The Aire at Wissant on the coast ~ 15 minutes South of Calais was v.busy ~3 weeks ago, you would want to arrive no later than ~3pm to secure a pitch if you were planning to use it before your return home.

There's a cracking Aire between St.Cyprian and Argeles-Sur-Mer called "Aire de Latour Bas Elne", it is a large Aire with room for 40-60 MH's, well landscaped with a variety of sheltered pitches. It has security gates that are locked at 10pm (acess can be obtained for cycles/persons via a key coded passenger gate), it has two fresh water, grey and black water disposal bays and all pitches have mains electricity. It is based at a caravan/MH storage site just out of the local village. there are MH workshops and a parts dept there also. The friendly owners speak pretty good English. It's within easy cycling distance of the local Village (with McDonalds Wi-Fi) the site has 'low-cost' Wi-Fi, but it's not 'Apple Friendly' unfortunately. The towns/beaches of Argeles-Sur-Mer & St.Cyprian are also within easy cycling distance. Bread is delivered on site each morning and the charge for a night stop was 10 Euro although I believe that we're in the peak season now. We stayed there ~ 3 weeks ago for 1 night that became 4 nights. You will not be disappointed.

Fort Mahon Plage Aire was pretty busy 4 weeks ago.

As for Collioure, there's a v.large viewing point (makes a great Wild Camping spot) on the road South out of the town, as you climb out look left and you'll find it, it's well within walking distance of the town.

Enjoy!


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for responses. I was a little confused (easily done these days !) about the responses asking if I meant south west France when my destination is clearly south east France with my return route stated. I can only assume the question is being asked 'must see places in east or west of France ? (Which i guess is a fair question, so to be more specific. I would welcome advice on must see places ideally in the south east of France within 80K's of my listed locations and within 50K's of anywhere along my return route.

Thanks again in advance.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

[quote="CaptainBiggles"
As for Collioure, there's a v.large viewing point (makes a great Wild Camping spot) on the road South out of the town, as you climb out look left and you'll find it, it's well within walking distance of the town.

Enjoy![/quote]

I had a look at this on Google street maps and it is indeed an ideal spot but chained off ! The next possible layby is for cars only.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Don't know who is more confused?
Just read your OP and you clearly state Marseillan Plage, which last time I was there was in the Herault most definitely towards the Western part of the South, you then mention Gorge du Tarn which does cover rather a large area but is basically Eastish then Oradur which is about middle.

Who's confused


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Don't know who is more confused?
> Just read your OP and you clearly state Marseillan Plage, which last time I was there was in the Herault most definitely towards the Western part of the South, you then mention Gorge du Tarn which does cover rather a large area but is basically Eastish then Oradur which is about middle.
> 
> Who's confused


If you read my original post the last line states 'I would welcome your advice on must see places during our trip that are on my route or very close to it'

I guess this was not clear enough. (I'll draw pictures the next time!)

Also, Marsellian plage is in south east France ! As you step of the beach you enter the Meditrainian sea. The last time I looked at a map and a compass this was east of France and down near the bottom end, hence south east.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Just for a bit of clarity (for a dense me) what area would you quote Collioure to be in?


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Just for a bit of clarity (for a dense me) what area would you quote Collioure to be in?


Well ! I dont want to split hairs over compass positions.....But....assuming google map's displays the top of a map as north (which it does unless adjusted) I would say Collioure could be interpreted as being south south east.

I'm using the 'meridian line' as a datum.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Calm down you lot.
Is that Collioure the one near the Spanish border? If so that is definitely south west France.


Bob


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Perhaps this will help to clarify my point of view.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Wriggle all you like (like your catch probably did), to most everyone that travels to or lives in France the area you have specified is South West France


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Well! once again struggling to put a picture on this website. Will it ever be simplified for ease of members.

2nd attempt !

http://www.europeplaces.net/france/maps/france-4c-map.php

Utter crap !


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Wriggle all you like (like your catch probably did), to most everyone that travels to or lives in France the area you have specified is South West France


Of course it is!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Interesting to see that both Calais & Dunkerque are "Mid North East" :wink:

http://www.europeplaces.net/france/maps/france-1c-map.php

I didn't know France had a North East Coast :?

Has anyone told Luxembourg? :roll:


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I think the likes of Nice and Cannes, in Provence, are what I'd describe as south-east France.

Likewise, Grenoble and Strasbourg for eastern France.

Mike


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

?.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

This so typical on this website and IMO one of it's biggest downsides.

A post is submitted requesting information about a planned trip and apart from a couple of replies providing information that was requested the thread is hijacked by people who offer no further value but instead turn it into a meaningless debate about points on a compass.
Much better response from the other forum. Say's it all IMO.


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Philippft said:


> This so typical on this website and IMO one of it's biggest downsides.
> 
> A post is submitted requesting information about a planned trip and apart from a couple of replies providing information that was requested the thread is hijacked by people who offer no further value but instead turn it into a meaningless debate about points on a compass.
> Much better response from the other forum. Say's it all IMO.[/quot
> ...


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

"Much better response from the other forum. Say's it all IMO."

Best you ask questions there then!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

In actual fact, I and probably the other replies were originally trying to be helpful.
Knowing that most people that travel in the areas you suggested would call the area South West.
In France there are many place names duplicated in very different areas, sometimes with just a tiny difference in the spelling. 
The reason for my original reply was to clarify where you actually meant so as I could make helpful suggestions to you, however with your attitude to this site and its contributors I guess you would be better sticking with your preferred site that is more acceptable to you.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

chiefwigwam said:


> [/quot
> what way was the river flowing in your avatar pic?
> east or west? north or south?[/quote said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> In actual fact, I and probably the other replies were originally trying to be helpful.
> Knowing that most people that travel in the areas you suggested would call the area South West.
> In France there are many place names duplicated in very different areas, sometimes with just a tiny difference in the spelling.
> The reason for my original reply was to clarify where you actually meant so as I could make helpful suggestions to you, however with your attitude to this site and its contributors I guess you would be better sticking with your preferred site that is more acceptable to you.


There is nothing wrong with my attitude! I just have no time for people who by their own admission are 'dense' and deviate from my original request.
The other site is my preferred site as I do not get smart arse replies to the same request.

This thread is a complete and utter waste of time and this will be my last comment on the subject.
Perhaps when the next person put's on a request you will read it properly, understand the content and either respond positively or not at all.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

So the toys are DEFINITELY out of the pram now then.


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Philippft said:


> chiefwigwam said:
> 
> 
> > [/quot
> ...


----------



## orleander (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi,

Just catching up on the forums after a trip and picked out this thread contemplating my next trip which is going to be to France. 

Now not knowing France all that well I input all the destinations mentioned by the o/p onto google maps to see if I would be interested in the places mentioned.

Seeing the google map I was amazed at the replies the o/p had received as the map clearly shows his route to be south east france.

Should we be treating members like this?

Obviously very few posters have taken the time to think about the request and I personally feel the o/p is justified in some of his replies.

Yes he can go to another forum but surely we should be encouraging and helpful to members rather than trying to turn them away.

Bob


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I must agree our house is in the south east of France (St Tropez) and the locals would definitely not class Marseillan Plage as being south east.
I think maybe describing it as western mediteranian would be a better description.
James


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Le Puy en Velay is worth a visit


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

In much the same way that Wiltshire is described as being in South West England I guess!!

To me it is simply 'up country'! :lol:


----------



## CaptainBiggles (Jul 29, 2012)

*Colliure Viewpoint Overnight Stop*



Philippft said:


> [quote="CaptainBiggles"
> As for Collioure, there's a v.large viewing point (makes a great Wild Camping spot) on the road South out of the town, as you climb out look left and you'll find it, it's well within walking distance of the town.
> 
> Enjoy!


I had a look at this on Google street maps and it is indeed an ideal spot but chained off ! The next possible layby is for cars only.[/quote]

The Google Street View image must be quite old, the central roadside 'mound' is no longer there, and the chain link fence most certinly has been moved. Just to allay any doubt, yes you're quite right on the location, it's immediately opposite the cemetery. Give it a try! Captain Biggles [fade]


----------

